# Blades -Tinkering around



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A couple of years ago, a friend of mine gave me a 25 pack of these bladebait blanks. I don't have a do-it mold, so I tucked them away and forgot about them. Yesterday I ran across them in my tackle box, and was bored, so decided to try making a blade bait without a mold. 
Using some 3/8" brass tubing that I use for making spoons, I made this odd looking blade bait. Lead was poured inside the tube on an angle, so that it fills the head area and tapers back towards the tail, much like your typical Vib-E. Then just rounded off and powder painted the head. LOL! I have no idea if it will work, and it would be easier to just go buy ones that will, but what fun would that be?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks pretty good. Now you have to get out and test it.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweet as heck! Way to work around it and solve the problem simply.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. I may make a few more of these if the action is good on this one.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i have tinkered with blades in the past and found on those thicker blades if you sharpen the leading top edge a little they start to vibrate just a touch faster when you jig them. Also they are crazy sesitive to having weight placement and amount drastically change action. Destroyed alot of good vibes one day LOL. but an altered vibe is responsible for my personal best saugeye still.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Joshy, I'd love to see some of your altered versions. Like you, I have made a lot of trash-EEs  The lead inside of the tube on this one is shown in red to give a better idea of how it's weighted. And here is a picture of some spin blades that I came up with a couple of years ago. They have a flashier look on the drop, and I've caught a lot of fish on them. Especially the bottom ones in the middle row. They vibrate like crazy. These are made from one piece of brass tubing.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

cool those looks very nice! i have always loved your metal creations. Maybe since there is more room in the tube you can fill it with some open cell foam or something that could hold some scent that you could inject into it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> cool those looks very nice! i have always loved your metal creations. Maybe since there is more room in the tube you can fill it with some open cell foam or something that could hold some scent that you could inject into it.


Funny you would say that because I already thought about smashing a minnow head or a pinch of crawler in there.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you John. And please post some more of your work soon.


----------

